

Apple blocks Siri's prostitute-finder function - gruvinmin
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2012-10/29/content_15855212.htm

======
nekojima
If you're in China and are having finding prostitutes, you haven't either
walked through you hotel lobby, onto a main shopping street, or really been
anywhere. They are quite literally everywhere in the cities and larger towns.

I can not think of a single day, except deep in the mountainous countryside,
where I have not been approached by women selling themselves, or guys trying
to sell me 'sexy lady massage'. Even in the mountains we're seen roadside
brothels.

If the search feature was to find quality prostitutes, then that's quite
probably another issue and for some a positive development.

~~~
bitwize
The mamasans in Osaka are the worst. If you tell them you are not interested
they will literally grab you off the street. I mean I know Osaka is the city
of the hard sell, but... geez.

~~~
chc
Is there an Osaka in China too, or are you talking about the one in Japan?

~~~
bitwize
The one in Japan is the only one I know of. I was surprised myself, given how
Westernized Japan is compared to the rest of Asia, and how nominally illegal
prostitution is there now.

------
checoivan
Oh, this explains the results when I asked "Siri, Find me some girl scout
cookies".

------
teffen
This would have never happened on Android. Typical Apple over reaching
bullshit. BRB selling my iPhone for something that RESPECTS my sexual desires.

------
ecliptic
You can do all sorts of things with an Android(prostitute) that you can't do
with your iPhone(wife).

